# Pooping In Same Spot Everyday!!! HELP!!!



## ilovemychihuahua

My new chihuahua puppy, Belle, keeps on pooping in my room in the same spot over and over again!!!!  When I come in my room to relax, I always, and I mean *always* see poop in the same frickin spot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sorry. Can Belle be Potty Trained? Just help me peeps!!! Help Me!!! What can I do to make Belle stop Pooping in the same *SPOT????!!!!*

Denise Herrera
P.S. Here is Belle.


----------



## Lilu

Now how in the world can you ever be mad at such a cute little thing like that? 





Probably when you have to clean the poop right?


----------



## ilovemychihuahua

Oh yes, she's cute indead, but when it comes to pooping, she's not cute at all.


----------



## Cheetah

This belongs in training I think...

Are you confining your puppy at all? Keep her away from that spot. Don't leave her alone if she's not confined. How old is she? How long is she left alone?

Also, what do you do when you come home and find the poop? How do you handle the situation?


----------



## ilovemychihuahua

*huh?*



Cheetah said:


> This belongs in training I think...
> 
> Are you confining your puppy at all? Keep her away from that spot. Don't leave her alone if she's not confined. How old is she? How long is she left alone?
> 
> Also, what do you do when you come home and find the poop? How do you handle the situation?


THis belongs in training? sorry. She' 4 months and I still go to school, and my mom doesn't have time for Belle because she needs to go to work 24/7.


----------



## Cheetah

Ok, so she's 4 months old... and how many hours is she left alone? A 4 month old puppy can only hold it for 4 or 5 hours, and toy dogs for even less than that.

Also, you didn't answer my other question... How do you deal with the situation when you come home and find that your puppy has pooped on the floor? This is important.


----------



## ilovemychihuahua

I feel really mad when she poops in my room. I pick up the poop, put it in a bag, and yell at her. And, she might be left home for more than 5 hours.


----------



## Cheetah

Ok, next time you come home to the poop, try and remember this:

The poop has been sitting there for quite a while, and your puppy doesn't even remember doing it by the time you get home. Your puppy will most likely look "guilty" when you come home to find the poop, but the only reason she acts that way is because she knows that when you come home you get angry for some reason that she doesn't understand so she is acting submissive to try and calm you down.

So when you come home, take a deep breath, count to ten, and greet your dog happily, poop or no poop, and put her out of view when you clean it up so she doesn't see.

The fact here is, she is left alone for too long and she can't hold it that long. Is there anyone who can let her out to potty during the day?

Block her from getting to that spot to poop. Confine her to a small space if you have to. My grandmother kept her pekingese puppy in a playpen made for human babies and just lined it with newspaper. Maybe you could do something similar?


----------



## Keno's Mom

First of all she is a puppy. Does ANYONE in your house take the pup outside for potty during the day when you are not there? You can't expect a young pup (especially little breeds) to hold it for a long time. 

Second, CRATE her! But you still need to have somone taking her out to potty.

Third, NEVER EVER yell at your dog after the fact. Belle has NO idea why she's getting yelled at - so you will be training her to be scared of you!

Fourth, you have to use a cleaner to get rid of the smell - just picking it up will not work. The smell is still there and she knows it. Use some of Nature's Miracle to clean the area where she is going.



And to be honest, if no one is around during the day to supervise, take care of a puppy for training, then you really should NOT have a puppy. You might do better with an older dog that is trained and more reliable. I know pups are cute, but you really need the time and someone home during the day to have them properly trained in all areas.


----------



## ilovemychihuahua

Oh yes Keno's Mom, oh yes. My bro takes her outside, in the front, to go pee pee and poo poo. And Cheetah, I shall remember your clever idea.


----------



## Keno's Mom

Ok, how often is your brother taking her out. And is he getting her to go as soon as he's outside, or is he outside playing and when Belle has to go, she goes?

It that's the case, then no wonder poor Belle is confused. You need to start training her that when you first go outside is when she is to potty BEFORE any playing time is allowed.

That might help with her going inside. I get the feeling your brother isn't taking her often enough. And if you are in school, how old is your brother that he's not in school?


----------



## Snowshoe

I agree with the above posters. 

Crate training is a great way to house train your pet. As young as she is, she will not know she is to hold it. 

You cannot expect a dog to potty train itself. 

As for why she poops in the same place over and over again- when a dog uses the bathroom, their scent and phermones is attached to the bowel movement. As you may know, dogs mark their territory and familliar places by urinating. Defecating is no different. 

She automatically will go to a place where she has used the bathroom before to relieve herself again. That is very very normal canine behavior. 

Many people use this particular trait of dogs to help house break them. They first get their dogs on a potty schedule, and immediately take the dogs from the crate to the yard outside to use the bathroom. 

The dog will associate that one place with using the bathroom, and will eventually only want to use the bathroom outside and at that same spot. 

Getting angry at a puppy doesn't accomplish anything. They really don't understand why you're angry. If this will be a continuous problem for you, and you don't have the time to retrain her, you may want to consider rehoming her. 

Any puppy that you get in the future will probably have this problem. Therefore, I suggest an older dog who is already potty trained, which will better fit your family's needs. 

Also, even though children have the best intentions, it is up to the parent to make sure that the puppy receives the proper care.


----------



## ilovemychihuahua

Hmm. you're right Snowshoe. I'm really sorry about the rude message. I'm guessing you don't forgive me.


----------



## Keno's Mom

As long as you are willing to try some of the things suggested by those who have more experience, you shouldn't feel hurt or upset. We all want to see happy, well trained dogs.

Puppys take a heck of a lot of training (proper) and if you don't have the time to do it right, adopt an older dog that is trained.

For us (and we could train a puppy if necessary) we just prefer older dogs that are trained in basics and housebroken. Its a lot easier for us.

You want Belle to be a good puppy - so start doing things the right way so she's a well behaved dog and you don't have problems.


----------



## ilovemychihuahua

Thanks you guys!!! hope this helps!!!


----------



## dogincrisis

cujo3269 said:


> I disagree with cheetah, dogs know the scent of their crap. Thats why dogs mark territory. theres certain sprays u can get that will eliminate the previous smell. sprays that will keep her away from a particular area. When u come home rub her face in it while saying no/bad dog in a serious demanding tone. then put her outside and ignore her for awile. when you bring her back in put her face in the spot and use a stern voice again. Then ignore her some more. this will drive her crazy and she will do or not do whatever u want. sounds mean but i bet you in a few weeks you'll be thanking me. It wont hurt her in any way either. I've helped train upwards of 50 dogs trust me.


I could not disagree with you more. Positive reinforcement is much more effective then punishment. Dogs do not think like people do and punishment just does not make sense to the dog. 

ilovemychihuahua, there are several threads on here about house training a pup. http://www.dogforums.com/3-dog-training-forum/2933-my-baby-needs-love.html
Read PennyRose's post in this topic. It has some very good housetraining advice in it. Hope this helps.


----------



## mistyinca

Sorry Cujo,

Everything I have ever heard and read says NOT to do that. Dogs will have no idea after the fact what you're telling them. They'll just think you're being mean.


----------



## Keno's Mom

Monitors,

Can this Cujo person be banned from posting in here? The advice that he posts is very cruel and inhumane. He might think its funny but somewhere/some time, a person that really doesn't know any better will be doing these things to their dog.


----------



## ilovemychihuahua

**



Keno's Mom said:


> Monitors,
> 
> Can this Cujo person be banned from posting in here? The advice that he posts is very cruel and inhumane. He might think its funny but somewhere/some time, a person that really doesn't know any better will be doing these things to their dog.


Who? Cujo? haha!!! Who's that?  Has he been posting rude stuff on *My* thread?


----------



## Cheetah

cujo3269 said:


> I disagree with cheetah, dogs know the scent of their crap. Thats why dogs mark territory. theres certain sprays u can get that will eliminate the previous smell. sprays that will keep her away from a particular area. When u come home rub her face in it while saying no/bad dog in a serious demanding tone. then put her outside and ignore her for awile. when you bring her back in put her face in the spot and use a stern voice again. Then ignore her some more. this will drive her crazy and she will do or not do whatever u want. sounds mean but i bet you in a few weeks you'll be thanking me. It wont hurt her in any way either. I've helped train upwards of 50 dogs trust me.



*NOBODY LISTEN TO THIS POSTER.*

Cujo, you are suggesting ABUSIVE "training" techniques, and you are going around posting rude comments which we continue to have to remove. I highly doubt you have trained 50 dogs using that method. If you have used those techniques 50 times over, it is abuse, and nothing more, and I feel sorry for them.

I'm going to have to ask that you don't give out advice if it involves PHYSICAL punishment (hitting of ANY kind, rubbing a dog's face in its excrement, etc.). This is NOT that kind of forum, and if you insist on giving such advice, maybe this is not the forum for you. >u.u<


----------



## ripcurll

*had this same problem with one of my chihuahuas...*

i had the same problem with one of my chihuahuas (have 2). he kept going in the same spot over and over, i tried to get him out as much as possible but even after we went out and he did his stuff, he would go again right there when i left. i tried the crate training with him but to no avail, i lived in a apt. at the time and he wouldnt stop crying and barking when in the crate (and yes im a big softy). what i ended up doing was putting them in a large bed room when i left that had tile in it, gave them treats and shut the door. it worked great, they went a couple of times in the room and i cleaned it up. after a short stint of this the bathroom problem stopped and they would hold it as long as needed. no barking and no mess, with 2 very happy dogs. (maybe they just loved the carpet a little to much). hope this helps, worked well for me.

colin


----------



## cujo3269

what is wrong with you people. forcing a dog to smell his own crap is worse that locking um up with his crap for hours? I have said nothing rude to any one, stop being so sensitive. my god, I have an opinion I share just like all off you. every dog i've ever taking care of has always been the happiest dog in the world. well fed and well mannered unlike some of you.


Peace I'm outtie


----------



## workingdog

You never have to lay a hand on your dog when doing any kind of training. NEVER. Dogs love to please their people, if it is doing something wrong, it is because it was not trained not to.Plain and simple.


----------



## Cheetah

You're really mistaken, cujo. If anybody is locking a dog up in a crate so long that it goes to the bathroom in there, and then LEAVING the dog in there even after that, that is the WRONG way to crate train. And YES, cramming a dog's face into its own excrement IS abusive and teaches the dog nothing except that you're an unpredictable and dangerous owner.

As Redyre has demonstrated, you ARE being rude, but we have removed most of your rude posts. Any more posts suggesting abusive methods or just plain rude behavior WILL be removed by me, because I have already asked that you do not make such suggestions on this forum. >u.u<


----------



## tulip

Good advice from most folks has already been given. Rubbing the pups nose in its own mess is not a good idea,the pup is just going to get really stressed and will try to hide it's mess so you don't get mad. The only good way to house train a dog IMHO is to take it outside every half hour, praise like mad and treat when it preforms to order. And for Gods sake learn some patience, it's just a baby!


----------



## ilovemychihuahua

I feel like we should ban Cujo from the site. 

Posted By cujo3269
One Mixed breeds are the best hands down. Anybody...

One Mixed breeds are the best hands down. Anybody who says different is an idiot IMO. Two u said u wanted a dog, lmao chihuahua or poodles are not dogs, there rats with long hair. Must be at least 20.. 


REPLY: Okay, you are, no offense, by the RUDEST PERSON that I have ever heard in my life!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

